

The Nifty MiniDrive: The simple, elegant solution to put more memory in your Mac - ValentineC
http://www.indiegogo.com/The-Nifty-MiniDrive-More-Space-Pretty-Package

======
mike626
55 USD seems like quite a bit to pay since I need to supply my own microSD
anyway. I'll pass.

------
TomAnthony
I don't get it. Why is this better than just using an SD card?

~~~
farski
Because it doesn't stick out from the case at all. Decent idea, I suppose, but
micro SD is not designed for the kind of drive activity it looks like their
selling this for. If people came to rely on this for storage/backup, I bet
they'd regret it at some point once they start burning through what's really
cheap, disposable storage cards.

------
cleverjake
microsd's are not meant for constant read/write. they will degrade incredibly
quickly. Its a beautiful project, but a flawed idea.

